# Family moving to Mexico



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

Hello! My family (me, hubby, 4 children, and 3 dogs) are moving to a tiny town (Luvianos) about an hour away from DF. My husband was born there. I am a certified nurse-midwife and hope to work in a clinic or hospital. We are hoping to drive from Phoenix, AZ to Luvianos. We are considering using a trailer vs. shipping our things. Anyone has had any good shipping experiences? I have requested some quotes, but would love to know what people actually paid for their move whether they brought their own things or shipped them? Also, anything about living with children in Mexico? I have lived in Ensenada and Rocky Point but never this far into Mexico. So basically I just want any experiences from anyone about driving to their destination or shipping your things or anything... 
:hippie:
Thanks for your input/opinions/advise


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The first concern in your plan to move should be to use a freight forwarder for your goods. Since your husband is Mexican, and you will come in as a permanent resident under vincula familial, neither of you will be permitted to drive a foreign plated vehicle. A US plated vehicle and trailer could only be temporarily imported by a tourist or temporary resident, and must leave the country together. Neither can be sold in Mexico. There is a possibility of permanent importation, but that is expensive, requires a broker and only applies to NAFTA manufactured vehicles of a certain age. As such, I suggest that you plan on selling whatever you have and buying a vehicle in the Mexican state where you will live. You could even do that on a visit, prior to moving, allowing you to drive the Mexican vehicle back to Phoenix to drive the family down. It looks like you will need a van anyway, but I still suggest shipping instead of buying a trailer.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

It looks about a 3 1/2 hour drive from DF on a winding highway part of the way.


http://aplicaciones4.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It looks about a 3 1/2 hour drive from DF on a winding highway part of the way.
> 
> 
> Rutas Punto a Punto


That's not really near Mexico City, is it? What larger town is it near, I wonder.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The first concern in your plan to move should be to use a freight forwarder for your goods. Since your husband is Mexican, and you will come in as a permanent resident under vincula familial, neither of you will be permitted to drive a foreign plated vehicle. A US plated vehicle and trailer could only be temporarily imported by a tourist or temporary resident, and must leave the country together. Neither can be sold in Mexico. There is a possibility of permanent importation, but that is expensive, requires a broker and only applies to NAFTA manufactured vehicles of a certain age. As such, I suggest that you plan on selling whatever you have and buying a vehicle in the Mexican state where you will live. You could even do that on a visit, prior to moving, allowing you to drive the Mexican vehicle back to Phoenix to drive the family down. It looks like you will need a van anyway, but I still suggest shipping instead of buying a trailer.


Is it true that Mexican citizens cannot drive foreign-plated vehicles? I know a few who do. That doesn't prove it is legal, but it is a surprise to me if it is illegal for Mexican citizens.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> That's not really near Mexico City, is it? What larger town is it near, I wonder.


It is past Tejupilco, Estado de Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It is past Tejupilco, Estado de Mexico.


That's a new name to me. I guess I should get out of the city more . Here's some information in Spanish about this town. It has a long history, dating back to pre-Hispanic times and was conquered by the Aztecs in 1475.

Tejupilco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

And here's some information about Luvianos: Luvianos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Is it true that Mexican citizens cannot drive foreign-plated vehicles? I know a few who do. That doesn't prove it is legal, but it is a surprise to me if it is illegal for Mexican citizens.


That is not quite true. The TIP program was developed for Mexicans living in other countries. There are many more TIP's issued to Mexican citizens to drive their foreign plated vehicle than to non-citizens.

Back to the OP, since you are USA residents you can get a TIP for the truck and trailer to make your move. Eventually, 6 months, the truck and trailer would have to leave Mexico. Now that you have a new residence in Mexico you can not get a new TIP. You can then import everything or sell it NOB.

You might want to look into Estafeta. I have used them for moving in the past. You are not far from Nogales.


----------



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the reponses. My husband hasn't been there for 20 years, so he was really surprised how far away Luvianos is from DF. He thought it was much closer, so thanks for that info. How do I find out how much we would pay for making our van Mexican?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Contact a broker in Nogales. They have offices on both sides of the border.


----------



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> That's not really near Mexico City, is it? What larger town is it near, I wonder.


It is near Tejupilco... I couldn't find Luvianos when I used the link, but Tejupilco was 3 hours away from DF. I don't like living too close to cities anyway, so it's okay that it is farther than he remembers...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaimes Family said:


> It is near Toluca... I couldn't find Luvianos when I used the link, but Toluca was only an hour away from DF.


Maybe an hour from Toluca to the western limit of Mexico City (depending on traffic, of course), but it could easily take another hour (or more) to get to the Centro Histórico of the D.F., where all the interesting stuff is.


----------



## Jaimes Family (May 29, 2014)

I am getting a little freaked out the more I read about Luvianos... Maybe it's just me reading too much media but stories like the commandante being killed in the palacia municipal and this article about luvianos being tierra caliente are scaring me. I think it is because of my kids that I am a little more nervous about it. I saw in another post that you live in DF. Do you know/hear anything locally about the violence in that area?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Jaimes Family said:


> I am getting a little freaked out the more I read about Luvianos... Maybe it's just me reading too much media but stories like the commandante being killed in the palacia municipal and this article about luvianos being tierra caliente are scaring me. I think it is because of my kids that I am a little more nervous about it. I saw in another post that you live in DF. Do you know/hear anything locally about the violence in that area?


Your best source for information about what's happening in that small town is ... from relatives of your husband who are living there. His family. Hopefully, they'll be frank with you before you relocate. Reading back through your earlier comments, I'm not so certain you'll find work in your chosen field - however. You and the children are going to need to be reasonably fluent in Spanish to adjust well .. either you know the language already or you'll have to study hard. It can be a tough adjustment. Especially so for people who may not be completely secure in their surroundings. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaimes Family said:


> I am getting a little freaked out the more I read about Luvianos... Maybe it's just me reading too much media but stories like the commandante being killed in the palacia municipal and this article about luvianos being tierra caliente are scaring me. I think it is because of my kids that I am a little more nervous about it. I saw in another post that you live in DF. Do you know/hear anything locally about the violence in that area?


Maybe you should think about coming down for a visit before moving to Luvianos permanently.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Luvianos, MX. comes up in Google Maps.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

None of my business, but just what are you hoping to gain in this town in Mexico for you and your family that you don't already have better where you are living now? Certainly the education of your children is so very much better where you are; the salaries you and your husband make are better; the police protection/security is better; etc. Isla Verde is 100% correct, you need to visit this place and see it with your own eyes and thru the eyes of your children. Once you move, it can be too late to make many adjustments. Be safe, rather than sorry. Good luck.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why are you guys thinking about moving to that Municipio?
You are thinking about working as a nurse or midwife, can you speak Spanish?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe the OP is moving to Luvianos because that's where her husband's family lives.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe the OP is moving to Luvianos because that's where her husband's family lives.


I thought that too, just wanted to know if her husband has a job already and if she will be able to get one, if she speaks Spanish and if she can legally work in Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> Is it true that Mexican citizens cannot drive foreign-plated vehicles? I know a few who do. That doesn't prove it is legal, but it is a surprise to me if it is illegal for Mexican citizens.


Neither a Mexican citizen nor a Residente Permanente may drive a foreign plated vehicle *owned by someone else and on an Importada Temporal*, unless the owner/importer is present in the vehicle.
Mexican citizens with US visas may get an Importada Temporal *in their own name, for their own US vehicle,* and can drive it on visits to Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Neither a Mexican citizen nor a Residente Permanente may drive a foreign plated vehicle *owned by someone else and on an Importada Temporal*, unless the owner/importer is present in the vehicle.
> Mexican citizens with US visas may get an Importada Temporal *in their own name, for their own US vehicle,* and can drive it on visits to Mexico.


That musts be what they have done. In the place where I rented when I first moved here, the landlord had a minivan with long-expired US plates. Also, in rural areas, you see lots of pickups with US plates.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> That musts be what they have done. In the place where I rented when I first moved here, the landlord had a minivan with long-expired US plates. Also, in rural areas, you see lots of pickups with US plates.


Yes, it seems quite common that returning Mexicans simply bring their US vehicle into Mexico and just keep driving them forever; unregistered, uninsured and a little mordida seems to work wonders at keeping it that way.
For expats, I always caution against allowing a valet, maid, gardener or a mechanic to drive your temporarily imported car.


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaimes Family: We are also moving to Mexico. Actually we will be leaving the 27th of June and be moving to my husband's hometown of Santa Cruz Pueblo Nuevo which is also in the Estado de Mexico, it is near Tenango del Valle or a bigger city would be Toluca. I actually will be coming back to the US for a few months but my husband and our 2 girls will be staying there. He hasn't been there for 11 years now. Ok this is what we are doing.. we are taking one of our vehicles and a stock cattle trailer loaded with a lot of our belongings. I went down a few years ago and bought new furniture, stove, and refrigerator. We've been pulling our hair out packing and loading and unloading the trailer and making sure we have everything written down and loading everything so all like things are together. We thought it would be easier that way. We have contacted a broker that will be helping us and we will be leaving through Santa Teresa. To nationalize our truck it will be $800 and our trailer will be $950. Originally we were going to go through Laredo and they were gonna charge much more. So at every crossing I see they charge differently. We will also be going during the Bienvenido Paisano program which Mexican citizens can bring in $500 worth of belongings before being charged import tax. Our 2 girls also have dual citizenship so they can be included. So for our family it's $1800. Plus we were told since it's during this program we do not have to unload the trailer before presenting it to the aduana. This is just my findings and how we are doing it as many others may do it other ways.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

To nationalize our truck it will be $800 and our trailer will be $950. Originally we were going to go through Laredo and they were gonna charge much more. So at every crossing I see they charge differently. 
Can you share where you found the costs for different places?


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

When we were originally going to go through Laredo I found a few places online that nationalize vehicles so we contacted one Legalazaciones Bencomo and found out how much they would charge. It was going to be $1365 for just the truck and $950 for the trailer. Then when we decided we were gonna go through El Paso/Ciudad Juarez it was a lot harder to find places so through this forum I found a few places. We decided to use Grupo Aduanal Treviño which is right near the Santa Teresa border crossing and they are associated with ST Importaciones in Ciudad Juarez. The original price was $650 for the truck (which is a 2000 Chevy Silverado) but in the past month the prices have went up a bit. My husband has been doing most of the talking with them since he is a Mexican national and everything will be imported in his name.

Legalizaciones Bencomo: www.legalizaciondecarros.com
Grupo Aduanal Treviño : www.importacionestrevino.com
Both are in Spanish


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

We crossed at Santa Theresa 2 years ago this week. We had a small truck which we nationalized and pulled a trailer. We also went to that border because it was cheaper, and also less busy. We sat there for a day and a half for the nationalzing part. I had the menaje de casa list which they looked at, but did not ask us to unload the trailer or even look at any of the stuff in the back of the truck. It was not a busy border at all, it's just that in Mexico...you wait


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

terrybahena said:


> We crossed at Santa Theresa 2 years ago this week. We had a small truck which we nationalized and pulled a trailer. We also went to that border because it was cheaper, and also less busy. We sat there for a day and a half for the nationalzing part. I had the menaje de casa list which they looked at, but did not ask us to unload the trailer or even look at any of the stuff in the back of the truck. It was not a busy border at all, it's just that in Mexico...you wait


My Mexican wife overheard people in the office in Laredo where we nationalized 2 cars talking. An American had been waiting about 6 hours and they were laughing. One said to the others, "let him wait a few more hours and he will be willing to Cooperate". They know that Americans do not like to wait and the longer they do, the more they are willing to pay to speed up the process. And, with some Mexican officials, they just enjoy watching the "restless" ******.  My wife does all the paperwork/negotiations and I stay as hidden as possible. A lot cheaper for us.


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

coondawg said:


> My Mexican wife overheard people in the office in Laredo where we nationalized 2 cars talking. An American had been waiting about 6 hours and they were laughing. One said to the others, "let him wait a few more hours and he will be willing to Cooperate". They know that Americans do not like to wait and the longer they do, the more they are willing to pay to speed up the process. And, with some Mexican officials, they just enjoy watching the "restless" ******.  My wife does all the paperwork/negotiations and I stay as hidden as possible. A lot cheaper for us.


That's too bad that those things happen, but I think no matter where whether here in the US or in Mexico you have some individuals who like to take advantage of people like that. 
We plan on having everything ready when we get there. All we will have to do is present the truck and trailer and pay the fees. Well, I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly.....


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Never experienced paying bribes before coming to live in Mexico. Sure makes some things more affordable (like traffic fines, etc). As I was told by a city official here, everything is possible in Mexico. Wouldn't even consider attempting bribes NOB. Viva Mexico ! And, good luck !


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Paris we had to pay bribes to the owners or managers to get an apartment in the 50´s that was called a" pas de porte" or step in the door. We had to put cash in an enveloppe and leave it with the manager..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Never experienced paying bribes before coming to live in Mexico. Sure makes some things more affordable (like traffic fines, etc). As I was told by a city official here, everything is possible in Mexico. Wouldn't even consider attempting bribes NOB. Viva Mexico ! And, good luck !


It takes 2 to tango
In bribing, it takes two parts to make it happen, the paying part should not be considered as the victim, or say " poor me, I had to pay, or else..." There is ALWAYS another way
Americans know bribing as well, let's get serious about it, I will not start a discussion about "how much in Mexico and how much in the US, and show me your numbers and sources" AMERICANS KNOW BRIBING AS WELL, PERIOD


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> It takes 2 to tango
> In bribing, it takes two parts to make it happen, the paying part should not be considered as the victim, or say " poor me, I had to pay, or else..." There is ALWAYS another way
> Americans know bribing as well, let's get serious about it, I will not start a discussion about "how much in Mexico and how much in the US, and show me your numbers and sources" AMERICANS KNOW BRIBING AS WELL, PERIOD


Oh, really, Gary. Until I moved to Mexico a few years ago, I lived most of my life in the States and never paid a bribe nor knew of anyone who did. Maybe I didn't hang out with the right sort of people  !


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

coondawg said:


> My Mexican wife overheard people in the office in Laredo where we nationalized 2 cars talking. An American had been waiting about 6 hours and they were laughing. One said to the others, "let him wait a few more hours and he will be willing to Cooperate". They know that Americans do not like to wait and the longer they do, the more they are willing to pay to speed up the process. And, with some Mexican officials, they just enjoy watching the "restless" ******.  My wife does all the paperwork/negotiations and I stay as hidden as possible. A lot cheaper for us.


My husband is also Mexican & we do the same....


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, really, Gary. Until I moved to Mexico a few years ago, I lived most of my life in the States and never paid a bribe nor knew of anyone who did. Maybe I didn't hang out with the right sort of people  !


I understand your experience, but yet, as I said, that is not and I have to emphasize, it is not a Mexican thing
I could write about many cases of bribing in the US, but I won't, I really don't want to stir things and start an endless discussion about bribing. Yes, it is worse in Mexico, but it happens everywhere, good ole US included.
By the way, I never pay mordidas to anyone and don't get into trouble


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I remember going to Regine in NY in the 80´s or 90´we entered and there was not seat, no place to relax so the man with us gave a big bill to the mnager as he asked for some Dom Perignon and we got a table imediately... In my book it is called bribing.
WHen it comes to bribing the US has it down, they are the champs just look how the lobbies operate or any large corporation.
At one time I worked with the man in charge of political donationsfor our corporation and believe me when Christmas came Champagne high end champagne was flowing freel to politiciansy, with disributors, who did what we ask them to do, credit lineand terms would increase . 

There is a lot of different ways of getting your way and the US is not bad at it. They just do it on a grander scale and usually the little guys are not involved so yes it may not be as common as in Mexico in every day life but it is alive and well big time.

Isla verde , you just did not work for large corporations or in the sin industry,


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> I remember going to Regine in NY in the 80´s or 90´we entered and there was not seat, no place to relax so the man with us gave a big bill to the mnager as he asked for some Dom Perignon and we got a table imediately... In my book it is called bribing.
> WHen it comes to bribing the US has it down, they are the champs just look how the lobbies operate or any large corporation.
> At one time I worked with the man in charge of political donationsfor our corporation and believe me when Christmas came Champagne high end champagne was flowing freel to politiciansy, with disributors, who did what we ask them to do, credit lineand terms would increase .
> 
> ...



In my travels I have been party to the owners of a couple of businesses "Sweeten the pot" to get what they wanted from someone like a night out on the town on the company credit card with me as their pal going along who doesn´t drink and is good company, no need to drive your car while partying. etc.

In the 70s and 80s this was so common it was accepted as a perk for buyers when shopping businesses for pricing and setting up new or renewing contracts.

Also when things from big buyers hit a snag this was a way to smooth things over.

Also letting a customer use the lakefront cottage for the weekend, etc.

No money changed hands and their business remained in the expansión mode.

Liquor and large gift baskets to all who used the company delivered before Christmas as a jester of thanks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes sweetening pot happens in all businesses but if your industry is extremely regulated and falls under the ATF then it gets tricky and really interesting.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, really, Gary. Until I moved to Mexico a few years ago, I lived most of my life in the States and never paid a bribe nor knew of anyone who did. Maybe I didn't hang out with the right sort of people  !


I am the same, never paid/offered and never heard of anyone paying a bribe (typical citizens). Sure graft happens in big business everywhere, but I believe here we are talking about the average citizen/retiree, so everything about big business elsewhere just distracts from what we are talking about here. I'm really happy for Gary that she has never paid a "cooperation". She just has not been in some situations that basically could endanger your life if you refused. Doesn't mean it is not prevalent. believe me, even if your spouse is Mexican, there are times the better part of valor is to pay and hopefully go on down the road in peace.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I am the same, never paid/offered and never heard of anyone paying a bribe (typical citizens). Sure graft happens in big business everywhere, but I believe here we are talking about the average citizen/retiree, so everything about big business elsewhere just distracts from what we are talking about here. I'm really happy for Gary that she has never paid a "cooperation". She just has not been in some situations that basically could endanger your life if you refused. Doesn't mean it is not prevalent. believe me, even if your spouse is Mexican, there are times the better part of valor is to pay and hopefully go on down the road in peace.


Gary is a he 
I have been kidnapped, does that qualifies as an endangering situation?
I did not pay them off by the way


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you were lucky, Aome people I know had their son kidnapped, they did not pay off because they did not have the money and the son has not been heard of since last Easter..Very sad.

They are indifenous the kidnappers are indegenous as the message about the ransom was in Tsotsil. The phone the message came from was from a young woman who was with the kidnap victim and her family says she has disappeared and there is no news.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> I think you were lucky, Aome people I know had their son kidnapped, they did not pay off because they did not have the money and the son has not been heard of since last Easter..Very sad. They are indifenous the kidnappers are indegenous as the message about the ransom was in Tsotsil. The phone the message came from was from a young woman who was with the kidnap victim and her family says she has disappeared and there is no news.


Wow
I know this neighbor, her son was kidnapped in Cancun, tortured and killed

I knock on wood for not having to live that experience, but if I do, those idiots will not be spending my money anyway


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Gary, sounds like you have no family to mourn you.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, sounds like you have no family to mourn you.


I do have a family, but I prefer to die standing rather than to live on my knees


----------

